# Just Finished: Kadee Tank Car Conversion.



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

I am very excited. I just finished my first 2 conversions to Kadee 830's, body mounted. One to my 23 year old Lionel Dairy tank car, the other to my 19 year old Aristo triple domed tank car. 

So excited I had to share, even though I realize how pedestrian it is to most of you.

Also they're both weighted to 2lbs 10oz, the standard weight of all my rolling stock.










We now return to your regularly scheduled MLS programming.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is always fun to see guys first attempt turn out so well. 


We are all share your excitement.

Thanks for posting

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats, did you want to share how you did the mounting? 

Closeup pix? 

Greg


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Good for you, and well done.
I'm sure you won't stop at two. This is a mandatory fitting for all my rolling stock, although I know use the Kadee 906 models.
When you're switching or reversing you'll really see the benefits.Cheers.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't mind if I do . Tomorrow when the glue for the weights is dry, I'll post some closer-up pictures and explain what I did. THANKS ALL!!


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

I love kadees!! always love to see when people convert there cars!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, I learned something from this thread. 

I didn't know the two tank cars were so old. 

I'm looking for one of the Lionel Borden tank cars. 

Now I know why they are scarce. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

First the Aristo 3 dome. Aristo trucks, bachmann metal wheels. The frame cannot be lowered any more so the gearbox had to be shimmed down 1/8". For me, that was 2 sheets of plastic cut into rectangles and glued into place. Once the holes were drilled and space made for the gearbox everything worked well. I cut the coupler arm off the truck. Everything is painted black to it may be hard to see. The frame of the 3 dome suffers from severe sagging in the middle that curls the ends up, or at least mine did. I had to trim and reattach the tank to the frame in the middle to straighten it out. The ladders on each side need to be shortened by 1/8" or so as well to prevent a sagging frame. This car needed 15oz of weight to make it 2lbs 10z. The aristo trade mark on it says 1994.










Next, the lionel milk tank, my only lionel car which happens to be 6 months older than me. I installed aristo trucks and bachmann metal wheels because the old trucks were long gone. I'm lucky because the model is kinda bad, and the bolsters are just hollow blocks of plastic. This helped because I cut them off and shortened them by 1/4". This lowered the car by that much. Also unique on this car the truck mounting screws go into the frame, then continue into the tank, holding EVERYthing together. The kadees needed to be shimmed down an additional 3/16" to be correct, for me that was 3 sheets of plastic. The build date on this car is 1/1990. Made in Michigan. This car needed a full pound to being it up to 2lbs 10oz. I can't decide if this car is 1:29 or 1:22.5 since its BIGGER looking than the aristo. There seem to be no prototypes for either model as far as I am aware.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know, there are shims available from Kadee that perfectly match the gear box, not super cheap, but very convenient. 

Did you read Ted Doskaris' article on the Aristo tank car, and his solutions to cure the warping? 

Greg


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

No but I'll read it now for what its worth, can you send me a link? 

My railroad is a low budget operation, kadee shims are for when I get employed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

You did a nice job installing the Kadee 830s on your tank cars.

What is the minimum diameter curve your tank car can operate on with those larger Kadee 830s type coupler assemblies?

I used the smaller Kadee coupler box assemblies - still having the "G" type center set couplers.
See article: (article includes info. on correcting warped frame attitude)

*Aristo Tank Car Fitted with Body Mounted Kadee 907s or 789s*
Thank you,
-Ted


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Minimum diameters on my RR are 8'. Minimum turnout is 10'. 

To be on the safe side, I removed the protruding bolt hole from the gear box side. Test ran everything today no problems! 

Ted, those are literally the exact same weights I use in all my cars. Great minds  I appreciate your effort to save the frame sil detail. I'm slightly more of a 'make it work' guy. Even so, I am pleasantly surprised how easy it was to convert.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for showing and describing your nice Kadee 830 installation.

Generally, I do like the larger Kadee 830 (or newer 906) coupler box assemblies for their slightly better operational performance, particularly with less risk of derailments when backing up a long or heavy train.

But some cars like the Aristo Flat car with minimal end sill area lend themselves better when using the smaller body mounted boxes having the less conspicuous"foot print".










See article,
*Aristo Flat & Gondola Car - Lowered, Weighed, and Fitted with Kadee Centerset Couplers*

I think the USA Trains Bay Window and Extended Vision caboose are, also, good candidates for using the smaller body mounted boxes.

See article,
*Body Mounting Kadee 907s to USA Trains Bay Window & Extended Vision Caboose*


-Ted


----------

